

InfluxDB 0.9.1 and Telegraf 0.1.2 released - pauldix
https://influxdb.com/blog/2015/07/02/InfluxDB-0_9_1-and-Telegraf-0_1_2-released-with-new-docs.html

======
johngd
Careful about installing Influxdb and Telegraf on the same system via RPM
(maybe DEB too), they both share common paths and filenames, and cause one (or
the other) not to start.

[https://github.com/influxdb/telegraf/issues/22](https://github.com/influxdb/telegraf/issues/22)
[https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb/issues/3123](https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb/issues/3123)

Also, the changelog items for telegraf all point at influxdb issues.

[https://github.com/influxdb/telegraf/blob/master/CHANGELOG.m...](https://github.com/influxdb/telegraf/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#v012-2015-07-01)

I am really excited about telegraf, but am worried about long term maintenance
of yet another stats collector. It is very easy to setup, and seems like it
will be quiet easy to extend.

~~~
pauldix
We'll have to fix the issues of installing on two systems. For the issue
linked to InfluxDB I assume it was for the client tags. The tagging issue in
Telegraf was actually a problem with the InfluxDB client.

Anyway, we're committed to maintaining this and pushing it forward

~~~
crymer11
The dual-installation issue the grandparent mentioned also exists for DEB,
which is what prompted my PR. Any way you can help with
[https://github.com/influxdb/telegraf/pull/23](https://github.com/influxdb/telegraf/pull/23)?
I really want to install InfluxDB and Telegraf on the same system, but I don't
want to maintain a fork.

~~~
pauldix
Sure, will have a look tomorrow morning first thing

------
sciurus
"Some users logged issues about a large number of IOPS during heavy write
loads. To address this we implemented a write ahead log, or WAL. No migration
is required to take advantage of this feature and it is available as soon as
you upgrade. It’s worth noting here that if you are testing a high write load
scenario, you will get occasional pauses of up to 3 seconds during WAL flushes
(depending on hardware and schema). Set your timeouts accordingly. We’ll work
on smoothing this out over time in future 0.9 point releases."

This is a pretty major change and a big caveat!

------
pauldix
InfluxDB CEO here. Happy to answer questions about InfluxDB or Telegraf

~~~
zalmoxes
I've been waiting a long time for 9.0 and am overall very excited about
InfluxDB and Telegraf. However I just discovered prometheus.io which looks
like a very compelling solution. Now I'm evaluating both. What is your opinion
on Prometheus and more importantly on push vs pull models for metric
aggregation?

~~~
pauldix
I haven't really formulated an opinion on pull vs. push models for metrics.
For us, we're aiming to be more than just a DevOps platform. Those kinds of
metrics are just one of the use cases we're trying to hit, which means that
pull won't work for us. In the case of sensor data, which we want to be useful
for, they need to be able to push. They also need to be able to push things
that are time delayed by potentially many hours due to spotty network
connectivity.

I think that push also makes it easier if you're sending metrics from an
application. That is, push makes more sense if you're talking about event
driven metrics, vs. sampling metrics (like from your system).

However, overall I think Prometheus is a great project. I'm hoping that as we
advance the storage engine in InfluxDB, it'll become a preferred method to
store long term metrics from Prometheus.

Someone also submitted a PR to Telegraf that would make it respond to metric
pull requests from Prometheus, which is something we're totally up for. We
just need to figure out the right structure.

------
joshpadnick
I'd love it if you could comment on how InfluxDB + Telegraf + Grafana +
$OpenSourceAlertingTool compares to commercial offerings like DataDog or
SignalFx?

Also, is Telegraf meant to replace cAdvisor for InfluxDB users?

~~~
pauldix
DataDog is more of a fully featured application. We want to be a platform for
people building custom monitoring, DevOps, and sensor data applications for
their needs.

As for cAdvisor, my hope is that it gets updated to work with the new InfluxDB
API

------
arunoda
So, next two product will be

* One for Chart UIs * One for Alerts

Good Luck with the Tick Platform.

